# t5- how to get strong tp levels when some work?



## shahdad (Dec 3, 2005)

Im trying to get t5 with better lock

Some of the channels come in but not others.

a few of the tps i get a max 30% but the other ones that i want come in at only 10%-15% which is no good for getting a clear channel


now could this be due to bad weather? those tps are weaker and cant penatrate through clouds?

also, about 10 meters from where the dish is there is a tree and the branches over hang and fall in front of the dish, could this cause the lack of signal?

i cant make sense of it, b/c it cant be the above resaons, can it? if i can get some tps that are strong and channels are clear, why dont the other tps come in at the same level or at least a little more?

ive also played with the dish, with very very small increments, up down and left right and where i have it at is the best using the tp that come in at 30%. any little movment drops the signal down to 18-20%

how can i improve the other tps? 

any insigt would be great, 

thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Some transponders are stronger than others. That's all there is to it.

If your strongest TP is 30%, then you've got problems. Maybe you're using an 18-inch dish. Maybe that tree is blocking your signal. But the way to get the weaker TPs up to 50% is to get the strong ones up to 80%.


----------



## shahdad (Dec 3, 2005)

carload said:


> Some transponders are stronger than others. That's all there is to it.
> 
> If your strongest TP is 30%, then you've got problems. Maybe you're using an 18-inch dish. Maybe that tree is blocking your signal. But the way to get the weaker TPs up to 50% is to get the strong ones up to 80%.


oh no the dish is 33, with 18 it wouldnt work at all.

if the tree is blocking the signal, then why do some tps come in? none of them shouold come in, if the tree is the problem, right?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You said that some branches are in the way. Every point on your dish needs an unobstructed view of the satellite in order to get maximum signal quality. If branches block 60% of your dish's surface, then you're getting 40% of an unobstructed signal.

It's also possible that your dish isn't pointed exactly right. You might try moving the dish left-right to make sure you have the best azimuth, then up-down to make sure you have the best elevation. If that doesn't help, then it might be the tree; using the angle of elevation (not the apparent angle), stand next to the dish and look up at the sky and see what's in the way at that angle.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Find one of the "bad" channels and then tweak the polarization of the LNBF. As the signal gets better, then go back and fine tune the azimuth and elevation (possibly using a "good" channel). Do these a couple of times or more.

The polarization is just as important as anything else, since interference from the other transponders on the same satellite (on opposite polarity) can damage the signal. Fine tuning the az/el will then help eliminate interference from adjacent satellites. Also, the size of the dish is important.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

In addition to the fine advice the gentlemen above gave you, I recommend you check your dish for any warpage. If it is warped, the dish performance suffers.

Do you know how to check it for warpage?


----------

